# Pigeon with hole in his neck (urgent)



## PixieTJ

Hi, I posted last night on Opus' former thread that a pigeon had been visiting the window next to Opus' former window. (I thought it was one of his parents just checking in on him) Well, he returned. He's a very hurt bird. He has an incredible gash in his neck and when he eats the food I was trying to coax him-- it just comes right out of his neck! I spent a good time trying to catch him down in the alley. He is starving and is constantly foraging. I tried to coax him for a good hour. He finally got annoyed and flew up to the roof. He came at least two feet to me. Twice he came a foot and I tried to throw a scarf on him. I am going back down...

I am trying to find somebody to send for some supplies, while I try to capture him again. This way I will be prepared once I do capture him. What do you all suggest? Some gauze, the antibiotics... and? Once I capture him, if I can, I will post a picture of his wound. 

Thank you!


----------



## Charis

It sounds like the poor pigeon may be the victim of a Hawk attack. He/she has a hole in their crop and needs surgery, by a vet, to stitch it up.


----------



## PixieTJ

Charis said:


> It sounds like the poor pigeon may be the victim of a Hawk attack. He/she has a hole in their crop and needs surgery, by a vet, to stitch it up.


You are in Portland, I am in Seattle. Do you happen to know a vet up here who treats pigeons? It's tough finding a vet who will treat pigeons.

Thank you. I will make some calls. I need to catch him. If I don't, he is going to starve to death.

Stupid question: does the food sit in the crop? Or does some food go down?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

James Onorati
21935 Pacific Highway South
Seattle, WA 98198
Phone: 206 878-4111 

Tracy Bennett
4019 Aurora Ave
Seattle, WA 87103


----------



## PixieTJ

pigeonperson said:


> James Onorati
> 21935 Pacific Highway South
> Seattle, WA 98198
> Phone: 206 878-4111
> 
> Tracy Bennett
> 4019 Aurora Ave
> Seattle, WA 87103


Thank you. Heading back down to, hopefully, catch him.

Update: No where to be found. The alley is pretty active right now. Three trucks are making deliveries. Asked a group of men on their smoke break if they had seen a hurt pigeon. One of them said, "yeah, the one with the hurt neck". Told them to let me know if they see him again. Gave my number. I left some food. I am hoping he returns when it quiets down.

I'll post again when I catch him. Also left some food at the window he keeps returning to. If he returns, maybe with food on the ledge, I can grab him.


----------



## Charis

I will try to find contact information for one of our members that lives in downtown Seattle. She may have some good local contact information.


----------



## PixieTJ

Charis said:


> I will try to find contact information for one of our members that lives in downtown Seattle. She may have some good local contact information.


 Thank you. I recall reading of someone who cares for a blind pigeon found in Downtown Seattle. But I couldn't recall her name. I was about to do a forum search for "blind pigeon". Thank you, this helps a lot.


----------



## Charis

The member's name is Ryiinn and I just sent her an email. I asked her to look at this thread.


----------



## Dezirrae

Just a thought - do you have access to a fishing net? If you can get within a foot of the poor piji then a net may help. Or can you rig up some type of hammock trap if he/she comes back to your window (guessing that the normally suggested box trap won't work on a window sill) so that you can enclose it in soft material without needing to get too close? Lay the cloth down, food on top, thread or something on four corners of the cloth, piji comes to eat and scoop him/her up... get the idea? Just some "stream of conciousness" suggestions.


----------



## Marion Springer

*Pigeon with hole in the neck*

PixieTJ, I have had two pigeons with holes in the crop and one of them also had a hole on the neck as well as the crop . With both birds you could see the seeds they had eaten and with one you could see water running out of the crop after it had had a drink. 

Both pigeons healed up completely without doctor's attention...I was amazed, but it did happen and I still have both birds in my home. The one that was attacked by a hawk is ready to be released any time now. I'm waiting for the stormy weather to settle before I set him free. 

The one that is ready to be released is the one I rescued from a hawk about two weeks ago, ( see thread, Trouble with Hawks). The other one is HopAlong, the one winged pigeon.

A man who has tumblers, ( rollers ), told me that he has seen such crop holes heal by themselves several times. 

Good luck with catching the injured pigeon and I hope he heals up fine. 
Marion Springer


----------



## PixieTJ

Dezirrae said:


> Just a thought - do you have access to a fishing net? If you can get within a foot of the poor piji then a net may help. Or can you rig up some type of hammock trap if he/she comes back to your window (guessing that the normally suggested box trap won't work on a window sill) so that you can enclose it in soft material without needing to get too close? Lay the cloth down, food on top, thread or something on four corners of the cloth, piji comes to eat and scoop him/her up... get the idea? Just some "stream of conciousness" suggestions.


Good idea! No fishing net. But do have some sheer fabric. Thread on four corners... Got it. I can make something.

I hope I didn't scare him completely away. But then again, he's, obviously, been hanging out for a couple days. 

How does a box trap work? I could put one in the alley.


----------



## PixieTJ

Marion Springer said:


> PixieTJ, I have had two pigeons with holes in the crop and one of them also had a hole on the neck as well as the crop . With both birds you could see the seeds they had eaten and with one you could see water running out of the crop after it had had a drink.
> 
> Both pigeons healed up completely without doctor's attention...I was amazed, but it did happen and I still have both birds in my home. The one that was attacked by a hawk is ready to be released any time now. I'm waiting for the stormy weather to settle before I set him free.
> 
> The one that is ready to be released is the one I rescued from a hawk about two weeks ago, ( see thread, Trouble with Hawks). The other one is HopAlong, the one winged pigeon.
> 
> A man who has tumblers, ( rollers ), told me that he has seen such crop holes heal by themselves several times.
> 
> Good luck with catching the injured pigeon and I hope he heals up fine.
> Marion Springer


Thank you so much. This gives me hope. He's a very large blackish purple pigeon [and white]. I have an extra room I can dedicate to his healing (it has 12 foot ceilings with two large enclaves above the closets). I am not going to give up on catching him. 

I am just amazed that two pigeons visited in less than three or so days--- this time, it's got to be the flower pots, as they provide a sense of shelter. 

I also posted a craigslist ad, it's kind of misleading becaus I haven't caught him yet:

Help! need Aviary vet. Bird needs his crop stitched Or he will starve to death. Can anyone please recommend an aviary vet, who will stitch up a pigeon? Looks like he was attacked by a hawk. I am in downtown Seattle. Pleas note: I have no intention of dumping this lovely bird on th vet. Need to find a vet willing to stitch him up. I will do all necessary after care and follow up care.

Thank you!

Hope I can catch him.


----------



## Dezirrae

Depending on how cold it is where you are and how close you are to the ally the box trap may or may not work. In any case, here's the link: http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html One improve that may help make it a little easier is put a lightweight blanket/material on the ground with the food on it, box over the material & food, then use the material as kind of a "lid" to the box. Definitly pay attention to the advice of using a weight -- I forgot once and the box kept blowing over  Oy


----------



## Pidgey

If the wound has been opened for too long, stitching it up might not work as well as you'd think. In such a case, a vet can sew them up and it won't take--it still has to heal the long, slow way. It may require more of a management approach than a "this'll take care of it but quick" kind of way. Here is an example:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11512

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Pixie

The lady with the blind pigeon you mentioned as living in Seattle is "Monica". She has Izze. She may be able to tell you what vet she uses. She has not been on the forum since last June but I think she would be able to help you.

I tried to link her profile page but couldn't. Do a search on "Monica" and when some of her posts come up, click her name and that will bring up her profile page. You should probably e-mail her since she apparently doesn't check her PM's. When I did a search, I think it was post # 18 on the first page where she did a post about Izze.

Personally, I would never trust a crop to heal on its own. There is way too much danger of infection setting in for me to be comfortable.

I think I mentioned to you that once you help one, another soon comes.


----------



## Pidgey

PixieTJ said:


> Thank you. I will make some calls. I need to catch him. If I don't, he is going to starve to death.
> 
> Stupid question: *does the food sit in the crop? Or does some food go down?*
> 
> Thanks.


It depends in part on where the gash is--if it's lower in the crop, then less sits in there and he'll have more problems getting food down his piping. If it's higher then gravity can do some of the work while he's more upright.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Mainline to Monica:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=2729

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hey Pidgey - thanks. Wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## Pidgey

Well, all you gotta' do is go to one of Monica's post, put your pointer (with the mouse) on the actual "Monica" beside the avatar picture, right click, select "Copy Shortcut" and then you've got it so that you can paste it in a post, PM, email or whatever.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thanks - I'll try it. You can so teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> If the wound has been opened for too long, stitching it up might not work as well as you'd think. In such a case, a vet can sew them up and it won't take--it still has to heal the long, slow way. It may require more of a management approach than a "this'll take care of it but quick" kind of way. Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11512
> 
> Pidgey


 Pidgey, it's pretty red. It is an inch slit open down the neck, to the base. Very red. To give you a picture, it looks like strings of red flesh are holding that side of his crop together. Shiny red flesh, not bleeding red... 

I'd be more than willing to do the managed care, if I can catch him. I am thinking it has been open a while. His saving grace is he is large and constantly foraging. I mean, that's how I could get so close to him and why the eat and hide took so long before he got annoyed- he's starving but determined.

I am going to take a walk through the various parks in the neighborhood, where people tend to feed the pigeons and see if I can coax him. It was rather easy to get him that close. But there was a darn van he kept hiding under when I would advance. After an hour of the feed-eat-advance-hide he got annoyed and flew. 

On second thought, should I take a walk looking for him? Or wait for a possible return? He knows there is food in the alley. I think he's been coming to my alley, because it services two restaurants[correction: 4 restaurants, a bar, and a mart]. I don't want to scare him off for good. What worries me, is one restaurant -the one below me- turns to a nightclub on Friday nights and may be too noisy for a return.

Maggie, You did say that  

Pidgey, I was feeding rice and un-popped popcorn. The un-popped popcorn must have made it down. None left in the alley. Lots of rice was _flowing_ out.


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> Mainline to Monica:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=2729
> 
> Pidgey


I emailed her. I live downtown, too. Thank you, Maggie and Pidgey.


----------



## PixieTJ

Went for a quick walk through two parks. No birds. I am betting he will return, if not tonight, in the morning. I went ahead and opened the window to Opus' former room and put lots of food on the ledge and in the room and shut the door.


----------



## Reti

I hope you can catch him asap. The wound is probably still pretty new that's why he is still strong enough not to be caught. 
Best of luck with this little one.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pidgey said:


> Well, all you gotta' do is go to one of Monica's post, put your pointer (with the mouse) on the actual "Monica" beside the avatar picture, right click, select "Copy Shortcut" and then you've got it so that you can paste it in a post, PM, email or whatever.
> 
> Pidgey


Well, I tried it (using your name) but my right click doesn't have "Copy Shortcut" but it does have "Post Link in New Window". I tried that and your profile came up with a number so I guess I'm set to go now.......

Thanks our Pidgey.


----------



## PixieTJ

Reti said:


> I hope you can catch him asap. The wound is probably still pretty new that's why he is still strong enough not to be caught.
> Best of luck with this little one.
> 
> Reti


 Excellent point. You're right, I only know that it's been at least two days, because he has visited two days in a row. I am going back out. Thank you for the luck.

*If I were pigeon starving in Pioneer Square, where would I be*


----------



## Pidgey

It's always hard to say. There have been so many over the years that I could see weren't going to make it but that I couldn't catch and then never saw again. I hate it when that happens.

Pidgey


----------



## Marion Springer

*If you catch him*

PixieTJ ,I think it would be best to keep the injured pigeon in a small cage so that he doesn't have excessive movement. It would seem to help in the healing process if he stays relatively quiet. That's what I did with my two crop injured pigeons. Your bird sounds like a fighter. I hope he makes it.
Marion Springer


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> It's always hard to say. There have been so many over the years that I could see weren't going to make it but that I couldn't catch and then never saw again. I hate it when that happens.
> 
> Pidgey


I hope I can find him. A Gentleman, who flies Homers up in Arlington, just replied to my craigslist ad. His birds get hit all the time and has sewn up many birds. Also, I was sent the name and number of a rehabber who utilizes a pigeon friendly vet's services. 

If only I just grabbed him, last night, when I opened the window. ugh. Goin' back out.

Update: took a quick stroll through the neighboring parks (I am surrounded by little parks). It's dark. I hope he returns. Tomorrow morning, perhaps he will return to feed in the alley. This sucks. 

I will post if I manage to catch him.


----------



## Lovebirds

PixieTJ said:


> I hope I can find him. A Gentleman, who flies Homers up in Arlington, just replied to my craigslist ad. His birds get hit all the time and has sewn up many birds. Also, I was sent the name and number of a rehabber who utilizes a pigeon friendly vet's services.
> 
> If only I just grabbed him, last night, when I opened the window. ugh. Goin' back out.
> 
> Update: took a quick stroll through the neighboring parks (I am surrounded by little parks). It's dark. I hope he returns. Tomorrow morning, perhaps he will return to feed in the alley. This sucks.
> 
> I will post if I manage to catch him.



Been following this thread........once it gets dark, unless you know where the bird is roosting, you probably won't find him. They go to roost about an hour before dark and stay put for the rest of the night. Good luck this morning.


----------



## PixieTJ

Lovebirds said:


> Been following this thread........once it gets dark, unless you know where the bird is roosting, you probably won't find him. They go to roost about an hour before dark and stay put for the rest of the night. Good luck this morning.


 Thank you, Renee. Thursday evening then, he was set to roost in my window. Ugh. If only I had been a little more patient and watched him a little longer, I would have noticed his neck then. And possibly caught him. Well, I made a PTrap (box) and sewed a homemade net using coat hangers, a drum stick, and sheer fabric. I am going back to the two main spots, in the alley, and will be setting it up in a few minutes. Thank you for the luck.


----------



## Dezirrae

Good luck today Pixie!! I was thinking about him last night too - hope you are able to locate him and glad to hear you go some responses to your ad on Craig's list. Many prayers going out to you & the piji


----------



## PixieTJ

*Thought I'd update.*

It's been a long morning. We've made some progress in our relationship. Some boundaries have been established. I think it is a good thing, because he is interested in coming in- I think. And he's not flying away. However, it has been by trial and error. I am learning a lot from him.

Currently, he is sitting, at the height of my window, about 40 feet over. He's curious and has been watching me place food on the window. I also placed re-hydration solution (cup of water, salt/honey- pinch). 

As for the traps I made: When I woke up, the alley was a disaster. Food was everywhere. This made the traps useless, as there was no incentive to visit the traps. And of course, the seagulls did not help. I have been consistently shooing away seagulls. He will not come down from his roof while seagulls are visiting. He did come down for a brief visit. I went out and tried to reestablish some trust. When semi-trust was established, I tried to net him with my handy-dandy net. No use. He flew up to his spot (the spot he's at right now). My net is not so handy-dandy, after all.

I moved the trap-box, then the maintenance crew arrived and cleaned the alley, somewhat. They left the restaurant food stuff in the alley- grimey. I thought it useless to replace the traps- I shouldn't have. An hour later, he returned to the alley and foraged, for a long while, where the initial trap was. (I am naming him Smarty Pants  -only teasing. I think he deserves something a little more noble, his wounds and his lasting survival and all) I returned, and he made it clear how close I can visit. I placed more food where I sat watching him. Then a tour arrived, he left, and I returned inside...

This morning he didn't look as good as yesterday. His wound was a tad cakey. My primary concern is infection. His neck/crop is still spewing food. *[Anything I can add to his water which will help disinfect his crop?]*

Now, he looks a little better. He must've needed a little bit of food and to wake up a little more, because he's perky again. His wound looks red again, and is not as cakey. I've seen him scratch it once.

A couple of problems I am facing: The Underground Tour, tours right by him and through the alley every 30/60 minutes, until sun down. The other problem, the restaurants below will be active pretty soon, and his primary feeding area (and my trap area) is right next to their door. [Every time the tour passes through, he leaves; however, he does not leave when I visit... well, until I try to catch him]

Current update: he's very interested in the window. He is now across the alley, monitoring the window. Two other pigeons have joined him. He looks pretty tattered compared to the others, but in good spirits. He seems to have a gentle quality to him.

That's all I have. I am a tad worn out. The good news is he is still here. [Will, of course, replace traps. I am optimistic.]


----------



## Reti

I have been thinking about this little guy. I hope tomorrow he will trust you more and come closer. He probably will need antibiotic and food, rehydration and TLC. Poor guy.
Thank you for the update.

Reti


----------



## maryjane

I hope you're able to catch him. A longer-handled net is easy to make using a broom handle and a small plastic laundry basket. . .and a little duct tape.  I have caught more than a few birds with this set-up, in a pinch. May look a bit silly but it does the job, and is cheap to make. Thanks so much for what you've done for the first pidge and now for Mr. Smarty Pants. It says a lot that he is starting to trust you in such a short time. They seem to know when someone wants to help, they're pretty smart birds. And once they find you, more and more seem to come.  I started with a drowning squeaker and now have. . . well, more than thirty lol. Like Reti and many others, I just stopped counting after 30.  Good luck!!!


----------



## PixieTJ

Thank you all for your concern and support. I am so worried about him. I feel pretty frustrated. I really want him to survive. I wish there was a simple way to say, "hey, come with me, I'll help you." Some employees of businesses, who share the alley, are also rooting for him. Today, the owner of the mart, my best-friend who thinks pigeons are dirty, surprisingly donated some food. And, yesterday, some restaurant staff helped a bit. Alley Bird really would like to come in, he just doesn't know it yet, which just plain sucks. 

The images of his wound creep on me. I've never seen anything like it before and I just want to do something... It just plain sucks that I haven't caught him, yet. Imagining him out there... poor thing. I'm bummed about today but optimistic for tomorrow... 

As far as traps go, I have the PTrap. This time I am going to set it up where I pull the string from my window. This way, my being down there won't scare him off. We'll see. If that doesn't work, I have a couple other ideas. Oddly enough, I don't have a laundry basket but I do have a wicker basket. Thank you for all of your suggestions. All ideas are sincerely appreciated. I am new to this... I hope the tape sticks to the wicker. I will make that first thing. I've also thought of tossing a blanket on him, from above, but I don't want to risk crushing him.

And, the last thing I want to do is bring too much attention to him, where someone thinks it's best to call animal control, who will euthanize... or where some stupid human takes notice and decides to be cruel. That would... eek.

Um, hopefully, my next post will be an "I caught him" post and not just another update.

Thank you. He thanks you. Safflower seed dreams to all your Pijis! (I can honestly say, I never imagined I'd have the opportunity to type such a sentence)

-PixieTJ


----------



## Dezirrae

PixieTJ said:


> As far as traps go, I have the PTrap. This time I am going to set it up where I pull the string from my window. This way, my being down there won't scare him off. We'll see. If that doesn't work, I have a couple other ideas. Oddly enough, I don't have a laundry basket but I do have a wicker basket. Thank you for all of your suggestions. All ideas are sincerely appreciated. I am new to this... I hope the tape sticks to the wicker. I will make that first thing. I've also thought of tossing a blanket on him, from above, but I don't want to risk crushing him.


We're all pulling for you Pixie!! Only slight pun intended - just to make you smile  You are doing a wonderful job (IMHO) - I know it's frustrating though. As others have said - the fact that you've been able to build some trust in such a short amount of time says alot about your "instincts" - and Alley Bird's instincts about you too (smart piji).

A suggestion for the wicker basket -- I'm guessing you're going to try duct tape?? Do you have any string - even old shoelace (or one you don't "making" old)? -- set the wicket backet part way on the end of the pole and thread the string (or something like that to the around the pole) - then duct tape the over the string and pole - it might hold better that way.

The blanket coming down from above might also spook him. What floor are you on in relation to the alley?

Good luck today!!!


----------



## PixieTJ

Update: It has been difficult. And yesterday was the worst day yet. There was a Seahawks game and with living so close to Qwest field... my neighborhood hosts the fans... 

All very promising, at first. While I waited for Alley Bird a seagull visited the trap and a pigeon, too. Then Alley Bird arrived to the scene and I was sure it would be soon. About 9am the restaurants and bars opened up early and the streets _and_ alley had people coming and going. Then the restaurant door swung upon, scared off Alley Bird, and the restaurant's bartender informed me I had to move my trap. This was the worst of it, really. 

I moved the trap behind the mart and waited again. Then, the restaurant informed one of the neighborhood MIDs that a transient woman was in the alley-- knowing full well who I was! They were just being flat out j**ks. Thank goodness I knew the MID, otherwise, I could have received a citation for feeding and trying to trap a wild bird, so I was told. 

At one point a Seahawks fan decided to relieve himself in my hiding spot where I had been waiting, ready to pull the string to the trap. I had to stand and wait for him to finish before I could move. He apologized.

Alley Bird foraged in the alley maybe four times in total. Before the day ended, Alley Bird was foraging with three other pigeons... missed him by inches. He looked good with his friends. He is usually alone. His wound is not as red, and he seems to be holding in food a little better. I am still very worried there may be an infection.Food is now caking to his crop. and it looks like there are multiple holes in his crop. But it is difficult to tell until we have caught him.

The reason I didn't post an update, initially, is it would have been pretty much a miserable one. Plus, I was beat, disappointed, and really needed to crash. 

Well, my adoptive brother came to the rescue, stayed the night, and will be helping in just a few hours. I am pretty sure Alley Bird now knows I am trying to catch him. He was wary yesterday. I've decided to wear a hat, different shoes, and dress differently; hopefully, I will only need to go to the alley to place the trap and then retrieve him. The trap will be placed, defiantly, as I first had it yesterday, with the string up to my window-- it was so promising, yesterday. I hope Ally (thanks Treesa) will visit. I am really hoping we can catch him and get the care needed before it is too late.


----------



## PixieTJ

For some levity, here's a picture of happy healthy pigeons I've been feeding, for four days now, across the street in the park:









PS- It is illegal to feed the birds in the park. So what I've been doing is laying the food before sunrise, and then, when I see them from my living room window roosting on the buildings... I go to the park and throw just a tiny bit. yesterday, I didn't have to throw anything down. When I returned after sunrise, they were in the trees waiting. When they saw me they came down. I then get to watch them from my living room window or the alley (giggle).There is usually a reddish brown and a couple of rose colored pigeons, but this picture only, barely, shows one rose colored pigeon. Once I get Ally (thanks Treesa) taken care of -fingers crossed- I will try to take more photos.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi PixieTJ,

Thank you for spending so much time trying to enable a capture of "Ally". Be very careful catching him, once they know the drill, it takes forever to gain their trust again.

Your pictures don't show, perhaps the address link needs to be corrected.

Thanks again for caring.


----------



## PixieTJ

Thank you, Treesa. Ally is a good name. I am aware of the trust issue. Yesterday was difficult. I am hoping my brother can help out in that area, as he is new to Ally.

I do have some good news. The cleaning crew is currently pressure washing the alley, which will make it an even better incentive for Ally to visit the trap, as there will be minimal amounts of food scattered in the alley!


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks for fixing the pic. The birds look happy and are probably thrilled to have a new food source.

Glad to hear the alley will be more inviting for "Ally", hope your next update will be what you have worked so hard for, his capture and help for his injury. Thanks again.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

does he let you come near him at all? I have found with traps, that they are MORE wary of any device, object they are not familiar with. Traps never worked for me. I learned how to feed, and slowly throw seed closer and closer until he/she is right under me, and grabbed him quick! There is a few tricks, you must not take TOO long throwing seed closer, or they will fill up and not come closer. When they are very close, stand with your knees bent, on your toes, and hand out. I pour seed close to the bird i want, so all the birds pile in that one spot, and time his head going down to peck seed, sometimes even the other birds wings will cover the intended birds face, and that gives you a few VERY crucial seconds! It does take practice, but that's the only way i could ever do it. Once you try and miss though, your shot is gone for at least that day!
You are AWESOME for taking such an interest all the sudden in the welfare of your feral pigeons! You have a HUGE heart and a beautiful spirit, and excuse me, but SCREW anyone that tells you different! The mainstream opinion of pigeons is the popular one, and none of us here are followers, we have made up our own minds, and i respect every single member here for the "unpopular" stand we all take every day, FOR the pigeons, NOT against them! We refuse to be like everyone else with their "popular" opinions, and someday, I HOPE, people will realize how foolish and ignorant it was for an entire population of people to disregard such a special and greatly unappreciated bird that has done so much for us! 
A bird that is the symbol of peace, yet has fought our wars, such a tragedy.
Welcome Pixie, I look very much forward to hearing about all your pigeon adventures and stories in the future! We are in the minority, but as small a bunch as we are, just looking through this forum you realize how much everyone on here does, what a difference they DO make!


----------



## PixieTJ

I am sorry to report, Ally has not shown up since Sunday  This morning I put lots of safflower and sunflower seeds down at his spot. We'll see... it's still early.


----------



## PixieTJ

Ally returned with some friends. I tried to get a photo of Ally but it didn't happen, because I was trying for a good shot of his neck. He came down from the roof for only a short bit. I decided to take Moxie's advice and removed the box this am. Thanks, Moxie. He didn't come close enough to catch; however, his friends did. Perhaps with seeing that he will be more trusting and soon come closer. They loved the safflower/sunflower feed.


----------



## ryannon

Don't throw in the towel: you'll get him!

Parenthetically, I really liked *xxmoxiexx's* description of capture-techniques: that's the way I learned to do it as well. Sometimes a pigeon will let you lift him up like he's a little tomato just waiting to be picked; most times, you have to be quick. But it's a very good method: better than traps and nets.

Congratulations to you on your persistence and your concern for this little guy  

All these indivdual efforts add up and make big differences....


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Sometimes, when they are sick, they will stay further from you because they know they are not as fast as the others, and wont be able to fly away as quick.
It's a tough one, usually this time of year they are so hungry they are easy to catch. I've found with a flock downtown, that are so hard to catch, they stay far away, that if i use PEANUTS to feed them, they'll come VERY close and i was able to catch them! They LOVE peanuts!
It's also easier when they are in a larger flock, they are more comfortable than when they are alone. If you build trust with Ally's friends, you will start to build trust with Ally too. He'll see you're only feeding his friends, and being nice, and slowly, hopefully not too slowly, come closer with the others.
There has been people on here that spent many days, even weeks, trying to catch a sick bird. I've spent time too, but i'm a lot better catching them now, so it's easier. With a timid bird though, it's a LOT more work, and the sick ones are more timid.
Thanks, like Ryannon said, for all your efforts, they will pay off.
Is there a place close by where there is MORE birds, that if you feed there Ally will see you feeding them and fly over there to eat? Maybe a less traffic area? Then with the bigger flock you can try and catch him like i described.
I know Aias and Sabina have used the nets before. Like a big fishing net, and i've been meaning to get one. Might be worth a try, and if it doesnt work you can always return the net. I fashioned a quick net at home before, i used a mop handle, unscrewed the mop, and used the stick. I then took apart a wire coat hanger and made it into a circle, and bent the two ends straight so i could tape it really tight with ducktape onto mop handle. I used a thin cloth, must be thin so air can pass through otherwise the air will trap and it will go too slow. You can even cut some small holes all over, too small for Ally to escape through though.
I used this to capture a few birds before. Best when you get them up against a curb or wall.
The trap might and does sometimes EVENTUALLY work, as they see it and get used to it being there, and it's no longer foreign, so if you can, even if trying to catch by hand, set the trap there anyways just for him to visually get used to it.
And hang in there! You're doing AWESOME! And it wont always be this hard to catch them, we've all been through it, so hang in there. You've got a big heart, thanks for helping so much! 
Your feral pigeon flock thanks you, trust me, they do!


----------



## PixieTJ

Thought I'd update. Food is no longer flowing or escaping from Ally's crop or neck (the wound goes to his head, so it is not only his crop). The wound is also no longer open-tissue-red. The wound is gray in tone. Note, the gray color is an observation from three feet away- it could be a different color, such as mauve. Oh, and his feathers are no longer puffy. They lay down now like his friends', for the most part.
When I went down today he was waiting for me, but would not come closer than three feet. He doesn't like sunflower seeds. 

Let's keep our fingers crossed.

-Pixie

PS-

Moxie, I will try peanuts next. Thank you. I did purchase a fishing net, but it scares him. I really wanted one of the throw style fishing nets, but it was rather costly. If I don't catch him by Sunday/Monday I will return to the shop and purchase it. As for the box, the day I left it down, he didn't venture to his usual spot. As I said, he knows I have an eye on him. Moxie, yes, there is a flock just across the street, he has no interest in joining them. His flight skills are slower, however, I have noticed a slight improvement.

I've been going down every hour or so. This time was really neat, because I didn't need to wait for him or coax him off the roof. He was waiting, which is a good sign. It's also drizzling rain today, which may have helped. I also don't call him any more. And I don't look him in the eye. Thanks to all of you, rebuilding trust has been quicker than I imagined. Squatting and silently feeding him has truly helped. I also quit laying food down. I only directly feed him, this way he knows I am a food source.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Marion Springer

*The neck injury*

PixieTJ,By your description, it sounds as though the neck injury is healing by itself. That is good news. 
The fact that he is no longer losing food through the hole in his neck means that he is getting better nutrition , thus getting stronger. 
I hope you are able to catch him and to take care of him, but if that doesn't happen, it's likely that he will make it on his own. 
Your post today sounds positive . Thank you for keeping us up on what's happening with Ally. 
Marion Springer


----------



## Reti

That is wonderful update. If he made it that long his chances are improving. 
You are doing a great job in caring for this sweet bird.

Reti


----------



## PixieTJ

*Good Morning*

Ally is doing really really well. Seems to have found a mate. He's been hanging out, eating, and drinking at the windows, all morning. Oh, and sitting on my kale in the window (it's crushed- giggle). I am going to wait and see if he decides to roost at the window. This will be an easier catch. Plus, I don't want to scare him off from eating at the windows. They're safer than the alley. I'll try to get some pictures without scaring him off-- but with that much interference, I'm more than likely to go for a catch.

Update on the flock: They seem to know who I am and where I live, as they were right outside my door this morning. We didn't even make it to the park before all the food was gone. They like to peck my red shoes. And a few are comfortable now to eat out of my hand. Unfortunately, the brown/red pigeon was all puffy yesterday. I was prepared to catch him today, however, he was not with the flock. We'll see.

I've also been looking at pigeon carriers/cages on ebay


----------



## Reti

Great to hear Ally is doing great. I am still hoping you can eventually catch him. 
Is the brown/red pigeon another one? 

Reti


----------



## PixieTJ

I agree. I still want to catch him and will continue trying. Unfortunately, I was busy this morning but did get a good look of him dining at the window with two of his friends. When I opened the blinds they flew off. In the past when I've opened the blinds he did not fly off- he was alone. Then I had to leave. When I returned, he was not around but the other two were. I've been keeping an eye out for him. Recently he has not been hanging out all day on the roof or in the alley... I feel like I am a cat I mean, if this is what a cat feels like.

The brownish/red pigeon is one of the flock pigeons I've been feeding. He wasn't around today either. What looks like two of his offspring, being rose colored, were in the flock today. Usually they are together with a few predominately white pigeons. Unfortunately for the pigeons, for the past few days there has been an ice-sculpture-attraction across the street in the park. It's active with lots of children and tourists. The children tend to chase the pigeons. I'm guessing, if he's sick, he's definitely been staying away. Then again, the whitish pigeons were not in the flock today. It hasn't been a full flock since the ice-sculptures. My living room windows have a bird's eye view of the building tops and park; I've been keeping an eye out... I've noticed I have pigeon feed (un-popped popcorn, sunflower seeds, safflower seeds, dried peas, rice, and flax seeds) in most of my coat pockets  and my handbag.


----------



## PixieTJ

*Good afternoon.*

Update:

This morning, Ally's neck has new feather stubble! He roosted, last night, at Opus' former window. I leave that window open. I set the alarm for 2am, creped in, and sat quiet for a good ten minutes, then I advanced... goodness, he flew off... Ugh... However, he did return this morning 

I think the alley is a pigeon recovery hideout, because there is now a pigeon with a hurt leg hanging out with Ally. I almost caught him. And he may be an easy catch. Ally, on the other hand, is quite determined. I really think this is why he has survived thus far.

I do have a dilemma. I will be leaving for two weeks, for the primaries, to New Hampshire and then will be off to Japan. If I catch Ally, I know I will need to at least put him on antibiotics, thus will want to take him with me to New Hampshire but can't take him with me to Japan. Has anyone, here, traveled with their beloved birds? And how has it been with a pigeon as a carry on?

Thanks!


----------



## Pidgey

Don't even think of trying to take the bird on the airplane for an international flight. And, at this point, antibiotics might not help at all. If he didn't come down with something that would have taken him out pretty quick, it's a fair bet that he's going to recover quite without any help at all. That happens and more power to those birds who can manage under those circumstances.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

Thank you, Pidgey.


Pidgey said:


> Don't even think of trying to take the bird on the airplane for an international flight. And, at this point, antibiotics might not help at all. If he didn't come down with something that would have taken him out pretty quick, it's a fair bet that he's going to recover quite without any help at all. That happens and more power to those birds who can manage under those circumstances.
> 
> Pidgey


Yeah, I wouldn't take him with me to Japan. I also think he is doing really well. I am kind of thinking it may be best to simply have the person who waters the plants, takes care of the cats, to also continue to put pigeon feed/water on the window ledges. This may be enough?


----------



## Pidgey

Well, it's been working so far. Obviously, you can't control everything about their lives "out there". I think they prefer it that way just like we prefer to grow up and live our own lives, too. Pigeons usually accept handouts, though.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> Well, it's been working so far. Obviously, you can't control everything about their lives "out there". I think they prefer it that way just like we prefer to grow up and live our own lives, too. Pigeons usually accept handouts, though.
> 
> Pidgey


Excellent point. Once again, thank you, Pidgey.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

well, i'd still try to catch him, or the friend, and maybe find someone through some kind of rescue to watch/rehab while you are gone.
What are you doing at the primaries? And Japan?


----------



## PixieTJ

xxmoxiexx said:


> well, i'd still try to catch him, or the friend, and maybe find someone through some kind of rescue to watch/rehab while you are gone.
> What are you doing at the primaries? And Japan?


Hi Moxie,

I am still trying to catch him. I haven't given up. In the least, of course, want to get him to a vet... Tonight, I spoke with a few friends who are willing to take care of him while I am gone- phew... If I can manage a catch. Which reminds me, I've been dreaming of pigeons? Very odd dreams. I wonder if you all dream of pigeons?

He decided not to roost here tonight. Like I said, he is determined.

As for the primaries, I'll be helping out one of the campaigns but politics are not allowed via the rules Japan though-- I studied in Japan and will be visiting friends and family. And, actually, one of my college friend's family raises homing pigeons. And is probably where my affinity for pigeons began. They let me hold a yellow "squeaker"... I recall feeling quite honored.


----------

